# More apocalypse stuff



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

New reinforcements of the horizon guys.....still no news on the contents of those Tyranids boxes.... :x 
So far I' only found this;
- 10/15/2007- DIRECT sales TYRANID HIVE MIND BROOD $125 usd 
- 10/22/2007 - DIRECT sales TYRANID MYCETIC ASSAULT SWARM $1?5.00 usd 
- 10/29/2007 - DIRECT sales TYRANID ENDLESS SWARM $175.00 usd 


Ah well, on to the goodies;

- Ork Big Mek with Bosspole, great mini. (17 dollar)










- Vortex Grenade Template.....this things spells certain doom, especially if you remember the old Vortex inch: (10 dollars)










- Eldar windrider host, is that a jetbike autarch I see there? (125 dollars)



















- Moonscape, I'd just call it a crater...but heck I'm a practical thinker, nothing like the GW methode.










- Necron lord with resurrection orb, not a bad model but to be honest hardly even worthy of the title 'conversion (15 dollars)










- Tau Empire rapid insertion force,
(90 dollars)








(125 dolars)








There will also be a full hunter cadre of 350 dollars.

- Urban Road, looks rather nice. Should work great with cityfight and urban tables! (25 dollars, rumored to be 25 suare feet....no so sure about that)










- Emperor's fist tank company, a whopping 10 Russ Battletanks hmy: Now where did I leave that can-opener, oh wait I have an army of slimy, running can-openers (275 dollars)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol that Big Mek's gun looks so cool, mini is worth that price for that shotgun alone.

Are those prices in US Dollars? - if so that Tank Company is very tempting - thats a Armoured Company right there. All I need is Imperial Amour and I'm done. Hmm Black Library books or new army that could be assembled and painted in about four days. Very very tempting, my wallet is begining to itch!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

If the info I got is correct it is indeed USD  

Which would make the armoured company an absolute bargain, normally is something like 400 USD I think.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol if its USD I will be buying that. Thats only about 360 NZ and that my freinds is money I am very willing to spend on a army which I will be able to finish quickly. I'm all excited now lol. The Dordanian Tank Snipers might actually become a army. 

Whats your source Heph if you don't mind me asking?

Ok so I checked that Price List that got leaked, it all looks about right. I might be changing my very small DH army to AC then. 

Any idea if these packs (and all of the Apoc stuff) will only be limited release?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

armoured company looks great.

$275 USD is about £150 right?

i may have to save up....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep thats right - although one internet place I saw is offering it for 120.

Anybody else getting tingles down their spine?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

god i'm like a kid in a candy store i don't relly have an army for 40k so i've got no restrictions and my birthday is a month before the release £££


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Would'nt mind the Windhost. Always fancied getting a Saim Haan(sp?) army. Might be the time though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

firewolf said:


> Would'nt mind the Windhost. Always fancied getting a Saim Haan(sp?) army. Might be the time though.


Seems to be a lot of that going round doesn't there :wink: 

GW are going to make a killing off this dam them.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Aye. Always happens man. Something new comes out, I say nae, then blamm, they punt out something that always makes me go oooooohhh. Still wont be doing Apocolypse though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh me neither, the deals however are just to good to pass up. They are the perfect oppertunity to start a new army without being seen as a impulse "I'm starting a new army because its new" buyer.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Tau Interdiction set will be mine.



Moved to General 40K


*The Wraithlord
Heretic High Council*


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I really wish they would put up a list of projected costs so that I can better plan.

I would like the set of Vindicators, but that makes my converted rhino vindicator moot (scratch converted, not bitz converted)

i will probably end up buying the Basilisk set of 3, cause I plan on buying two anyway, I bet the third one would probably be about half price.

and I want some damn drop pods so that I can stop using a red plastic cup.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If nothing else, it makes building an impressive motor pool much less expensive... If that tank company is only $275, I may have to throw down for it. Now, I just have to find a place to store it...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone thinking this could pull GW out of the sticky tarpit that is LotR?

I saw the Space Marine Battle Company box at GD, some guy was carrying it. Picture four megaforces stacked on top of each other. I'm drooling already.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

just having that much unpainted stuff at once would make me panic.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll probably throw down for the Battle Company. It'll save some money, and since I build my armies to more "fluff" formation size rather than a specific points value, that gets all the shopping done in one shot.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> Anyone thinking this could pull GW out of the sticky tarpit that is LotR?


I wouldn't say that considering it outsells Fantasy.

the road could be useful, but i doubt its 25ft square, if it is, hell yeah, and the craters and armoured company could also have its uses I guess, although considering it cost me £300 for mine and thats only £150, I am rather annoyed


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lets just hope that Amoured Company isn't splash release then because it seems like a lot of us are going to be going for it.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks the Orblord looks a little... tubby?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now you mention it I see it too.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

he has fat thighs....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And torso.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with a well scuplted figure of a man :evil: 

is there now...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

now theres a question =]


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a skeleton and it's still fat. The C'tan really are cruel.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe they had a good harvest? :wink:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

A REALLY good harvest


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

maybe he suffers from depression


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

and eats the souls of the living to cope


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

BLAM. he eats too many souls. he needs a strict diet regime.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

it's probably one of those vicious cycles where your depressed cause your fat and eat because your depressed 

i prescribed 50ccs of power weapon whoop ass once every turn till he can't take no more


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool, ah Necron Lord with push-up chestarmour :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

just goes to show, the C'tan are equal opportunity employers.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going GAGA over that template.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's something we REALLY don't need to see the return of. The great triumph of 3rd Edition 40k was that vortex weapons went the way of the dinosaur, unless you count Wraithcannons as vortex weapons, since they have a similar effect on their targets...


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

With the way he looks the Necron lord should be holding a doughnut in that arm... Crap shouldnt have said that now i have to buy him and do it.

I want the 3 basilisk set thats coming out for the guard regiment i have planned, dont see the set on here though...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah....Necrons are normally weedy and skinny little anemics. 

I'm drooling on the keyboard over that Armored Company. I bought a couple Vanquishers and a Stormblade off FW....now I have a chance to use them!!!

Tanks. Rule.

This ain't no pansy Eldar armor! This is clankin' smoke belchin' Imperial machinery!

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Cadian81st
> Anyone thinking this could pull GW out of the sticky tarpit that is LotR?
> 
> I wouldn't say that considering it outsells Fantasy.


Not sure i believe LotR outsells fantasy.

Even if it does, they make virtually no money off it due to the licensing costs to new line cinema.

It was a tactic to try to attract new players. Whether that worked is another discussion.

PS, if they drop fantasy, i'll curl up, cry, and be done with the hobby, even though i have virtually all the game systems, fantasy was always my fave.

Hmm, i wonder if i have warhammer quest somewhere at home... interesting...


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Firstly, this should be in the Apocalypse section. Secondly, no Tau? Wahhhh! :cray:Thirdly, I love that Necron, and the Vortex Grenade template looks cool. :biggrin:


----------

